# Catachan or Cadian troops?



## huntingt0n (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm hoping someone could give me some insight on the differences between Catachan armies and Cadian armies. While Cadian seems the obvious choice to utilize most of what the IG has to offer, I've never seen a Catachan army play yet so I don't want to make the decision too early. I'm not looking for a pure infantry force or to try and win every game with tanks or artie, something in the happy medium.

Thanks, hopefully this casual gamer will be able to decide what IG army to start with some help:good:


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Well in the 5th Ed codex there is no difference as far as I can tell.

Now if you'e talking 3rd Ed (IG DON'T have a 4th Ed codex), then using doctines, or even the rare Catachan Codex, they can be as different as fire and ice.


----------



## huntingt0n (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes, it would be for the 5th edition codex


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Then there is no diference, exept that the catachan boxes do not include grenade launchers. Thats my only beef with them, the catachans look really cool. I dont even use many GLs, they are just nice to have lying around. 

My advice is go for the catachans! You dont see full chatachan armies as often so it would give your army some stlye! (you might have some isues with your vihicle crew, but nothing some fluff or conversion cant fix)


----------



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

in the new 5th ed it depends on your army my ig are Cadian but im going to get some catachans to use as penal legions or veterans and of course it can go the other way if you have a catachans army you cud use cadians as veterans wearing carapace armour makes them stand out


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Or you could mix and match pieces to have really buff Cadians with machete/catachan fangs.


----------



## Ghengis Vaughn (Apr 18, 2009)

I run with Cadian regular foot sloggers and use Catachan models for my Vet. troops. It adds some variety to the board and it gives the vets that rough tough Rambo feel.


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

Ghengis Vaughn said:


> I run with Cadian regular foot sloggers and use Catachan models for my Vet. troops. It adds some variety to the board and it gives the vets that rough tough Rambo feel.


agreed, they're more veterany if they look badass and have big muscles


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

why stick with only 1?, use both, catachan arms look good on cadian bodies, and a few helmets on catachans ties them in, just say there Cadian Light infantry (not that you MUST use cadians as Cadians, you can call em Banians if you wanted)


----------

